# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dy vargje  dashurie...

## ergys18

Nese .

Nese nje dite do me shikosh
Te lutem mos me fol me goje
Me ler te qete ne rrugen time
Mos me lendo plaget qe kam
Nese mendon se ste kam dashur
Je shume gabim e dashur ti
Per ty gjithmon un kam menduar 
Per te zjarrten dashuri
Nese dikushte pyet per mua 
Se valle ku un kam shkuar ?
Mos I thuaj qe un ndame
I thuaj qe vdiq duke lenguar
Nese zemra kishte vend per mua
Te lutem pse se hape tek un
Pse si shprehje ndjenjat e tua
Por me bere mua te vuaj
Nese mendon se do bashkohemi
Veten tende mos po genjen
Qe nga dita qe me ty u ndava
Fillova nje dashuri te re 
Nese syri jot ka derdhur lot
Si ka derdhur ato per mua
Po per nje tjeter dashuri 
Se un per ty kurre skam ekzistuar
Shume her vetes pytjen I kam bere
Se a rreh zemra njehersh per dy persona?
Pergjigjen e mora un shume shpejt
Nga vuajtet qe nga ty provova..



Te prita gjate..


Te prita shume gjate
Valle ku ke shkuar?
Valle cte ka ngjare?
Pse spo vjen tek mua
Erdhe ngadale
Me tjeter shoqeruar
Ne heshtje pa kuptuar
Lamtumiren me le ne duar
U largove perseri
Me le mua te vetem
Pas pasuris u dashurove
Pasuria te mori jeten
Tani dike tjeter pres 
Qe ngadale po me afrohet
Me pershorit fjalen te dua
Dhe ne krahet e mia prehet
Po ti ku je tani?
Trotuarve botes pa fund
Po terhiqesh zvarre e lodhur
Per te ngrene nje kore buk
Me vjen keq e dashur
Por mos i beso pasuris
Pasuria te mori jeten 
Te veshi me vellon e zis.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shprirti I trazuar 
Si det ne stuhi
Oh sa do doja
Prane meje te ishe ti
Kur zerin tend degjoj
Ndizem flake e zjarr
Njehere me shiko
Pastaj le te shkoj ne varr
Fjalet e mia te lutem degjo
Se ne jete vetem
Nje djal si ty mund te ekzistoj
E nese keto fjale shpirtiyt
Do ti doje
Kuptoje atehere 
Me jep nje shhprese 
Qe dhe un te jetoj
Nuk  dua te flas e para
Se mund te gaboj
Por e di qe nje dite 
veten do mallkoj
valle cafre po ben 
I bej pytje vetes
Dhe nata degjon
e fshehur pas perdes

(kete poezi ma ka kushtuar ish e dashura ime)

----------


## Neandertal

Kane origjinalitet dhe jane te sinqerta.Me pelqyen.

----------


## tanisami44

edhe mua shume te sinqerta bukura e ka gjetur

----------


## frozen22

shume te bukura edhe teper origjinale sikur thane me siper.
pse vetem kur vuajme shkruajme?:-(

----------


## Kryeplaku

Vargje te cuditcme por interesante!

----------

